# sad day in GA



## H2H1 (Nov 9, 2010)

WELL today was a sad day for me, I was hoping for one more outing, but that not going to happen. So today I winterized the MH. So now it will sit till next spring , I will take it out for a cruise to exercise it , but it will stay parked most of the time. I hope this is not hard on some of you as it is for me,


----------



## vanole (Nov 9, 2010)

Re: sad day in GA

Hollis,

That is the exact reason I'm heading south early Friday morning.  Can't bear to winterize it well at least until Feb on my way home.  My wife headed south today for a short visit and told me that northbound on 95 (won't be and issue for me on the way down) today around 1000 the traffic was already backed up for more than two miles in the construction zone, and that southbound they were paving the right lanes so the end is near southbound.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Re: sad day in GA

WELL since we are still living in a stick house, we just have to winterize and wait


----------



## LEN (Nov 9, 2010)

Re: sad day in GA

Well haven't winterized yet but will in the next few weeks, then Jan sometime 20th plus or minus it will come to life again as we head to Q and beyond for a couple months in the sun and warmer.  So what has a stick hose got yo do with it? Working still OK, but the house can be shut down and is. This year it will be two places as the move to the new home is next Monday and the condo won't go up for sale till spring.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Re: sad day in GA

No Len I have been retired since 05, but the wife will not leave her grand kids for that lenght of time. and that Ok  with me, I love the curtain climbers :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: sad day in GA

I winterized my travel travel by taking it to Rockport, Texas for the winter.     :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: sad day in GA

we all should be so lucky :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . So we will just stay here in GA for the winter


----------



## cwishert (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: sad day in GA

Snowbird I really like your solution.  I want to go to Rockport so bad but we can't even get a weekend away now from after Thanksgiving until probably late March.  Everybody decided they needed to do silly things like getting married, graduating, you know, things that take up weekends that a person could be camping.  But maybe after June we will get to Rockport next year.  We have two more trips planned in November then we will have to decide what will happen with the MH.  We may put it up for sale and wait until next summer to get something different or we may just try to hold out and hope the economy picks up and people start getting their cars worked on at the dealership again.  But I guarantee, I will be camping again next year even if it is in a tent.  Once you get it in your blood, you can't get rid of it.   :laugh:


----------

